# Bourbon Peach Cobbler



## tx smoker (Oct 3, 2019)

This was posted a week and a half or so ago in my thread about the Tomahawk Rib Eyes. It garnered considerable interest there, then I dropped a pic into the thread by 

 foamheart
 yesterday with his pecan pie. I've gotten a couple requests to go ahead and post the entire thing, so here goes. Sorry not to have done it sooner but I'm just not a baker so it really didn't register. This was done in a cast iron skillet and cooked on the grill.

Peach mixture in the skillet and onto the grill







Dough made up and dropped into the skillet






Coming along nicely. This is cooking while we are eating the monster steaks






All done and in the house







Dessert is served....with Blue Bell French Vanilla ice cream. Oh so good!!






This is very good and very easy to make. When I tell you I'm not a baker, it's no exaggeration. If this were difficult to make, it would not be in my arsenal. I'm trying to screw up the courage to start trying new stuff and may very well after looking through this section of the forum. I've never been here before but there's some great looking stuff posted!! That's somewhat of an inspiration. Here is the recipe:

6-8 cups peaches
¼ cup bourbon
¾ cup sugar plus more for dusting
2 T corn starch
1 t cinnamon
1 ½ cups AP flour
2 t baking powder
½ t kosher salt
16 T (2 sticks) cold unsalted butter
¾ cup heavy cream plus more for brushing

Heat oven to 375 (I used the grill)

In large bowl add peaches, bourbon, ½ cup sugar, corn starch, and cinnamon. Mix well to coat peaches evenly

Into a bowl sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt. Cut 12 T (1 ½ sticks) butter into small pieces. Add to flour mixture and cut it in with a pastry blender or with your hands until mixture looks like coarse breadcrumbs. Pour in the cream and mix just until the dough comes together. Don’t overwork; the dough should be slightly sticky but manageable.

In a 10” cast iron skillet over medium low heat melt the remaining 4 T of butter. Add the peaches and cook gently till heated through, about 5 minutes. Drop the dough by tablespoonsful over the warm peaches. There can be gaps, the dough will puff up and spread out as it bakes. Brush the top with some heavy cream and sprinkle with some sugar; put into the oven on a baking sheet to catch any drips. Cook 40 to 45 minutes until top is browned and fruit is bubbling.

Hope y'all enjoy this as much as we do....but it's the only dessert I've ever made and only a few times at that  I may have to come out of the closet though and don my baker's apron.

Where did I put that pesky apron??
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice recipe Robert,
thanks for sharing it.
Yum!
*Like!*


----------



## foamheart (Oct 3, 2019)

I just love cobblers. As a kid we hardly ever had a pie or cake it was always cobblers. Yours resembles the "Boy Scout cobblers" cooked in a dutch oven, usually made by the leaders on Saturday night for everyone. Half cooked   food seasoned with a handful of dirt for two days then Saturday nite worn out and tired and hungry those were the best cobblers ever!!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Nice recipe Robert,
> thanks for sharing it.
> Yum!
> *Like!*



Thanks Chile!! Doesn't come close to stacking up against some of your stuff, but with my extremely limited experience baking, I'm ok with how it came out.

Appreciate the LIKE sir!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 3, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I just love cobblers. As a kid we hardly ever had a pie or cake it was always cobblers. Yours resembles the "Boy Scout cobblers" cooked in a dutch oven, usually made by the leaders on Saturday night for everyone. Half cooked food seasoned with a handful of dirt for two days then Saturday nite worn out and tired and hungry those were the best cobblers ever!!



Great story Foamy!! Thanks for sharing. I remember those scouting days well sir. Saturday we made what we called "Sioux Stew" for dinner. It was basically all the food we had left thrown into a pot and cooked. It was done so we didn't have to pack it all back out of the woods. Afterward, we typically had a nice dessert. Most times it was baked apples similar to what Chile posted and cooked in the camp fire. We did do cupcakes once that were cooked in an orange peel. Those were really good!!

Back in the day....
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

A lot of memories from Scouts being recalled here, good times and good eats.
We used to do brownie mix in the oranges too, really easy and tasty.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2019)

your cobbler still looks delicious, going to have to try it. I think I was in the wrong scout pack, I don't remember eating that good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

We teach our young men how to cook and eat pretty well over a campfire.
I've taught Dutch Oven lessons and more, including how to skin, gut and roast small game and fish.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> We teach our young men how to cook and eat pretty well over a campfire.
> I've taught Dutch Oven lessons and more, including how to skin, gut and roast small game and fish.


that's a great thing your doing, people anymore just say kids are lazy and won't get off the computers, I don't think that's totally true, if given the chance lot's of kids would love to go hunting and fishing or just camping.  I always took my nephews hunting and fishing when they were younger they loved it,


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that's a great thing your doing, people anymore just say kids are lazy and won't get off the computers, I don't think that's totally true, if given the chance lot's of kids would love to go hunting and fishing or just camping.  I always took my nephews hunting and fishing when they were younger they loved it,


That is so true.
Need to be started early as possible, as in Cub Scout ages or younger.
The pleasures of the outdoors must be experienced/instilled early otherwise once they hit puberty you can generally scrap any plans for it as a Dad.
Unless their buddies get them into it, cause then it's cool.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 3, 2019)

There are two of our favorite loves in this thread; peach cobbler and Blue Bell ice cream. A great big like! 

We can't get Blue Bell here in California, and my Aggie wife and I both crave it.


----------

